# Windows Meseenger se deconnecte appli fermée



## kanak (15 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je ne trouve absolument rien sur internet, ni dans les forums de macgé alors je m'aventure à poser la question ici en espérant avoir une aide 

J'ai remarqué que une fois l'appli WLM fermée, ca nous deconnecte tout de suite.
Quel est l'interêt pour une appli de chat ?
Attention, je dis "fermée" mais toujours en multi tâche....

Une seule fois, j'ai vu qu'il m'avait gardé connectée au bout de plusieurs heures quand je me suis connectée sur PC.
C'est étrange, y a t il un paramètre, un push à activer... est ce un bug de leur appli ?

Merci à tous


----------



## Oizo (17 Septembre 2011)

Tu peux essayer d'utiliser l'application eBuddy, elle a un réglage qui permet de choisir le délai de déconnexion après fermeture de l'application.


----------



## Larme (17 Septembre 2011)

Oizo a dit:


> Oui quand l'appli est fermée cela quitte et déconnecte. Si tu ne veux pas être déconnectée, choisis 'Masquer' au lieu de 'Quitter' ou réduis-la dans le dock...


On n'est pas sur Mac OS X là


----------



## Oizo (17 Septembre 2011)

Larme a dit:


> On n'est pas sur Mac OS X là



Oups  Je suis tombé sur ce message par une recherche donc je n'ai pas vu que j'étais dans le forum iPhone.

Alors je modifie ma réponse (message édité)


----------



## kanak (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Merci pour vos réponses.
Je pense avoir trouvé la source du problème: j'avais désactivé les notifications push.
Maintenant qu'elles sont réactivées, ca à l'air de fonctionner.... à voir si ca reste comme ca


----------

